# aktive Benutzeranmeldungen in MS SQL Server anzeigen lassen?



## hans73 (6. Januar 2005)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich die aktiven Benutzeranmeldungen auf einem MS SQL Server anzeigen zu lassen? (über den Enterprise Manager oder als SQL-Abfrage) .
möchte gerne feststellen, welche User gerade auf der SQL-Datenbank arbeitet.


----------

